

Offer HN: I'm selling my first startup for 1.5k - msencenb

I'm a college student/athlete and don't have the time to push this company to its full potential. I'm currently the only member in the LLC. Check out this thread for more info on why I'm selling: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2172239<p>The Company: AdsReloaded.com is a "paid to try apps" model in which users get paid to download/use iPhone apps. This is similar to Tapzilla (YCS10), Apperang, and AppRedeem.<p>What you get:
-Web source code. It's a PHP/MySQL based system.<p>-iPhone code snippets:<p>1) The source code of the framework that verifies that a user has actually downloaded an app. In addition to verifying that a user downloaded an app the framework also has crack detection.<p>2) The source code to a native "UDID tool" that smoothes the registration process. This was recently rejected by apple but maybe you can beef up the feature set and get it approved.<p>-All Databases<p>Stats:<p>~600 users signed up (although probably only 70 or so active)<p>~1300 visitors in January with an average of 2 minutes on the site and 3.3 page views.<p>~600 in revenue all-time<p>~Have 3 developers contact me in the last month that I had to turn away due to not being able to support the volume they wanted. Demand is there I just don't have the time to devote to it.<p>I am asking 1.5k for it. I have invested about 3k of my own money into the project and want to recoup at least half. I am really sad to see it go but I wanted to post to HN first to see if I could find it a good home before I turn to flippa. In the event that two people want the site the person with the highest buying price will win the site.<p>You can contact me through my profile or at matt.sencenbaugh@gmail.com
======
kirbman89
I advise you to quit school and focus on the startup!

~~~
msencenb
I would love to!

Sadly < 2k left in savings isn't nearly enough to allow me to quit school. If
you or any other angel investor wants to cut me a small check I would differ
out of Stanford and work on the startup for the next 7 months at least :)

